# CO2 tank



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

could anyone tell me where i could refill a CO2 tank in Markham or GTA


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I go to cam carb 400 and hwy7 area. Rates are reasonable and they fill on the spot.


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

I got a 20oz paintball tank refilled a couple weeks ago at defcon paintball on Vic Park south of Steeles. Quick and easy. $9.


----------



## dennislam905 (Nov 13, 2013)

If you are in North Markham, you can try CO2 Source Company Inc, 36 Norbett Dr, Whitchurch-Stouffville, ON L4A 2G7


----------



## gattie (Jan 7, 2019)

Sodamistic, $25 to fill a 10lb tank.

https://www.sodamistic.com/CO2.html


----------



## Elmer42 (Feb 13, 2020)

Any places still open? Seems Sodamistic is now closed. Looking for someplace that will fill a 20oz paintball tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been trying to find somewhere. So far no luck I need my 10lbs tank filled.


----------



## Elmer42 (Feb 13, 2020)

For the 10lb you might get Homebrew Supplies in Brampton to do it. These things are always changing day by day of course. That's just my interpretation of their website.


----------



## itr (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey I went to https://www.dryiceandgases.com/ it's in toronto, your pretty much in and out and I filled a 15 lbs tank for 31 taxes in. Great service

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Reviving this thread. Anyone know where to get paintball canisters filled in East York or downtown TO?


----------

